# Pokemon Black/White Announced!



## Feels Good Man (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.pokemon.co.jp/bw/index.html

Possibly more info April 15th! Just a heads up, guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WHOOO


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, they just keep coming.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 9, 2010)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jan777 (Apr 9, 2010)

woah. this is pokemon gen 5?

that rules it out as a 3DS launch title.


----------



## C175R (Apr 9, 2010)

well I don't think it will be a 3DS launch title since it says it gona come out on Fall. but very niiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 9, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Wow, they just keep coming.


and they are not going to stop >.>


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 9, 2010)

Is the 3DS coming out this year, because it looked like that flash Japanese Pokemon site said "2010" somewhere.


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 9, 2010)

Keep milking that cash cow, Ninty. It seems it's all you're good for these days, as opposed to creating new, interesting games. Moooooooo.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

It says Nintendo DS right there in the corner, so it has to be a DS title.

On the other hand, we might still see something going on with 3DS, like an additional, compatible 3DS version available, who knows?

Edit: Reminds me of Megaman Battle Network 3, they had black and white versions in japan. (It was blue and white everywhere else.)


----------



## .Darky (Apr 9, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Keep milking that cash cow, Ninty. It seems it's all you're good for these days, as opposed to creating new, interesting games. Moooooooo.








Watch this thread become an "Opinion Thread" with flaming and people like this guy calling pokemon crap.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 9, 2010)

Pokemon Black and Pokemon White huh? Lame names, but I think I'll be picking up both of them when they finally come out.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 9, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Keep milking that cash cow, Ninty. It seems it's all you're good for these days, as opposed to creating new, interesting games. Moooooooo.


they creating new, interesting games (not like one company) and milk ones too mooooooooo


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 9, 2010)

lol another pokemon game -_-...i guess they plan on making pokemon until they run out of colors...


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 9, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol another pokemon game -_-...i guess they plan on making pokemon until they run out of colors...


Which is forevea !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol not a typo


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 9, 2010)

I can already see this is gonna become a racial hot issue


----------



## .Darky (Apr 9, 2010)

I also think these titles will have different names for their english localization. :|


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Apr 9, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> I also think these titles will have different names for their english localization. :|


To that, maybe Nintendo would localize it as "Light and Dark" version.


----------



## Assassination1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I can already see this is gonna become a racial hot issue





True.. but What the hell Black and White?!?!?! lol


----------



## asdf (Apr 9, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> I also think these titles will have different names for their english localization. :|


It's pretty much a given. People are way too sensitive nowadays.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 9, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> I also think these titles will have different names for their english localization. :|


They probably will. Like I said in the other thread, Mega Man Battle Network 3 was originally White & Black but they changed it to Blue & White for the rest of the world.


----------



## granville (Apr 9, 2010)

I have never gotten into Pokemon games since Yellow (my first and only that i got sucked into enough to get through). They're all fun, but the fun dies as you realize the games pretty much never really improve much. I've actually come to enjoy the Dragon Quest Monsters games much more.

Not a hater though, just don't like them myself. God knows that if there's an audience, you can't blame Nintendo for milking the cash cow. Same could be said about any game series. Funnily enough, when anyone thinks the series should go through a major evolution and change it up a bit, Pokefanatics throw hissy fits and say no... I couldn't care less what they do about the series or who plays it, not a reason to hate the series or fans. Unless people are mature about it, which can happen. Not like there aren't hundreds of other games that catch my interest anyways. Gamers are kind of dumb though. If a company makes too many games there's a demand for, people bitch about whoring the franchise. If they make too little, they get butthurt about lack of sequels. And then if they change anything in the sequels, people get pissy about the changes. If not, people bitch about lack of changes... Bleh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Somehow though, Cash cow seems finally a good image in my mind, especially since the classic cow image is black and white-


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 9, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but for Pokemon there already was a Blue version.  So it might be Light and Dark, but that raises the question:  Will there be new Light type Pokemon?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 9, 2010)

You guys should check the meta keywords on their homepage. I've translated them:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Pokemon, I'm only kT Pokemon, *black, white, black, white*, new


----------



## Toader (Apr 9, 2010)

I wonder if after this their going to remake Pokemon ruby & sapphire for ds.


----------



## CompC (Apr 9, 2010)

Ha, a friend on Twitter said this: Next: "Pokémon #ac18f3"

Anyway, didn't Nintendo already say that the next generation was going to be on the DS, and not their next system? And that was before the 3DS announcement. Or was that just a rumor?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 9, 2010)

CompC said:
			
		

> Ha, a friend on Twitter said this: Next: "Pokémon #ac18f3"
> 
> Anyway, didn't Nintendo already say that the next generation was going to be on the DS, and not their next system? And that was before the 3DS announcement. Or was that just a rumor?



They're probably going to do a release on both systems like what they did for Twilight Princess. It makes sense though because I can see a crap load of people buying the 3DS for Pokemon.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 9, 2010)

Toader said:
			
		

> I wonder if after this their going to remake Pokemon ruby & sapphire for ds.


That´s absollutely gonna hapend!!!!!!


----------



## BlackDave (Apr 9, 2010)

I sense racial jokes coming soon >_


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 9, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> I sense racial jokes coming soon >_


----------



## IgiveUgas (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this since the first Pokemon game I ever played (and still play) was/is Heartgold.


----------



## BlackDave (Apr 9, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> BlackDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I sense racial jokes coming soon >_


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 9, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackDave (Apr 9, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> BlackDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 9, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 9, 2010)

Damn, this name is long overdue, i mean the 1st gen were named with colors, so i thought that they will not be returning back to this naming scheme till a future remake or something.



			
				KingVamp said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah, once they are out of colors, they will start with pokemon #000000 and slowly increase to pokemon #FFFFFF

and when that happens, next the pokemon would be prefixed with a word from the dictionary, start from a and so on and so fro, so there's Pokemon A, pokemon B, pokemon Ab and etc...


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 9, 2010)

...and the A, T, C, and G.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 9, 2010)

I´m a white guy... but I gonna buy the Black version.
I dont get it why the American Companys are soo interested in these racial theme. They should learn from the Asian people


----------



## Theraima (Apr 9, 2010)

Well they sure dont know how to stop, but I'll probably pick those up once it gets it's AP fixed. 

Or maybe I'll finally buy it.


----------



## BlackDave (Apr 9, 2010)

When you start the game you get to choose between:

A white guy
A white girl
A black guy
A black girl

XD


----------



## mariomaniac33 (Apr 9, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> When you start the game you get to choose between:
> 
> A white guy
> A white girl
> ...


There should be a choice for Michael Jackson as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe that'll be in the combination version...


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 9, 2010)

Well at least we can easily guess the combination version: Pokemon Gray


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 9, 2010)

so, who says, pokemon yellow will have a remake next?


----------



## annoj6s (Apr 9, 2010)

why do you americans always think and relate to race when any mention of black and white comes, screw you americans


----------



## dan80315 (Apr 9, 2010)

annoj6s said:
			
		

> why do you americans always think and relate to race when any mention of black and white comes, screw you americans


Racist much? Get back on topic.

I hope they release starters info soon D:


----------



## annoj6s (Apr 9, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2742104

http://i.imgur.com/4Bjts.png

It looks very realistic, but it just may be some fanart


----------



## granville (Apr 9, 2010)

@annoj6s

What you said is discrimination too. Ironic and hypocritical aren't we today? You're sorely mistaken if you think only Americans hate other races.


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 9, 2010)

click the pokeball button on the right im pretty sure the pokemon i saw are the starters.


----------



## heavyknight (Apr 9, 2010)

I thought it was a joke until I saw this.

Also..


			
				DeMoN said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That and our blue was Japan's green. It most likely will be Light and Dark, but would be neat if they kept it White/Black, minus the immaturity and random racism.

Here's to hoping for more decent pokemon and less pokemon that you'd only want to catch because you have yet to catch one rather than a pokemon that you'd catch because you'd want one.


----------



## BlackDave (Apr 9, 2010)

annoj6s said:
			
		

> why do you americans always think and relate to race when any mention of black and white comes, screw you americans



Didn't I just say I wasn't American but African (not even African American, JUST AFRICAN)

I_* leave *_in the States. that's all

Edit: Major proof I wasn't born in the US on the sentence up there -_-


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 9, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> click the pokeball button on the right im pretty sure the pokemon i saw are the starters.


yeah... "they are great"


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 9, 2010)

Damn, this thread is about POKEMON and not discrimination. Shut up and be On-Topic.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Apr 9, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> click the pokeball button on the right im pretty sure the pokemon i saw are the starters.



Um, yeah, whatever Mr. One Post. :/


Well, I guess it's time to speculate again. (Btw, the pokedex thing that someone posted awhile back is definitely fanmade, the style of the Pokemon are completely different from the real ones, as you can already see in the picture with Eevee and Jynx and the rest.)

Since we're back to color, don't tell me Kanto's involved in this again? I could see this game involving it again, but this time Kanto extends to the north or the south instead of the west?

And what about the theme? We've already had all the way to time and space. I'm guessing this time the themes are going to be about color... again. Maybe the evil team wants to drain the world of it's color to make a huge colorful candy mountain at the end of the world or something.

And the Evil Team... Team Gray? Or Team Dark and Light, where Light > Dark as per usual, dark being the evil team and light being the justice bringers or something.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 9, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Damn, this thread is about POKEMON and not discrimination. Shut up and be On-Topic.


in spanish: completamente de acuerdo con usted señor
in english: shut-up you people!!! pokemon rules!!! nobody cares about your color skin and your discrimination teories!!!


----------



## Searinox (Apr 9, 2010)

Just when you thought pokemon AP threads were over...


----------



## BlackDave (Apr 9, 2010)

annoj6s said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2742104
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/4Bjts.png
> 
> It looks very realistic, but it just may be some fanart



I want a Delichic!!! (last row)


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 9, 2010)

grass type look the coolest out the the 3 starters

most of the list is just adding random evolutions and pre evolutions though...


----------



## heavyknight (Apr 9, 2010)

Blah too lazy to repost.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				annoj6s said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2742104
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/4Bjts.png
> 
> ...



Hm..maybe instead of Kanto, it'll involve Hoenn, and maybe pull an HG/SS but replacing Johto with something new and Kanto becomes Hoenn. Maybe this would contain a backstory to other regions, or rather..have more of a story than the other games.

Hopefully, if they do choose to have a team involvement, they're running low on things, ruling the world, destroying the world, not to mention the trainer is always the one 'saving' the world. Also hoping to encounter some 'cameos' like how Red can be fought in (H)G/(S)S.

That and..they better not make a 3rd version...and if they do..what would it be called? Monochrome?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 9, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> so, who says, pokemon yellow will have a remake next?


Not really seeing that so far they have only remade the original entries and not the rip off combination game.  Next would be Ruby and Sapphire, though I'd prefer it if Nintendo stopped doing remakes for such recent games and just did Virtual Console releases instead...not like I'd actually ever want them.

The theme tune should be this, I'm expecting this to be posted when people do their "which version should I get" threads:


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 9, 2010)

Damn. Now I gotta save up for this game too! I think I'll get Black to match my DSL/i


----------



## FlameTakuya (Apr 9, 2010)

Grey of course.

Ah, but if this whole thing is about coffee... then Cream? (Hey for all you know the evil team might be trying to monopolize all the coffee in the world or some crap like that XDD)

I like the Hoenn thing. Saves time creating a whole new Ruby/Sapphire remake since it's pretty much updated to Diamond/Pearl standard already. (Albeit DPPt has a little more stuff than RSE, it still doesn't really warrant a remake of them)


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 9, 2010)

The male protagonist will wear goggles. The female will wear a bandana.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 9, 2010)

This is a great day for me. Wood R4 and now this.


----------



## Nottulys (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll play it...I've played every iteration since they came out in 1995-96, completed Blue, Yellow, Silver, Saphire...left Leaf Green, Diamond unbeaten, and I just re-bought Silver.

Good games, but I hope the new ones play like an MMO, GTA, type of Pokemon.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh, and continuing on the speculation.

I was thinking colorstealers.

OH LOL. THEN HALFWAY THROUGH THE GAME ALL THE COLOR AND QUALITY GETS STOLEN THEN IT REVERTS BACK TO ORIGINAL GAMEBOY SPRITES AND MUSIC AND QUALITY AND EVERYTHING UNTIL YOU CHASE THE EVIL TEAM DOWN AND RESTORE THE COLOR BACK.

That would be epic. Seriously, I would play that.


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 9, 2010)

Fuck yea, just hope it won't be that much of a disapointment as D/P/P.


----------



## altorn (Apr 9, 2010)

i'm tired of these pokemon games.....

i'll get Pokemon White!!!!

(hopefully they'll introduce a new graphic and environment style. a different engine from D/P/P. Please GAMEFREAK, evolve this game's graphics and sound and gameplay!!!)


----------



## ecchi (Apr 9, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> http://www.pokemon.co.jp/bw/index.html
> 
> Possibly more info April 15th! Just a heads up, guys
> 
> ...




Yay, I can't wait >


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 9, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> Oh, and continuing on the speculation.
> 
> I was thinking colorstealers.
> 
> ...


Dimension bending, mmmm. >:}
...Easily something I would do to the world, mostly because I want vengeance over the loss of our colored carts and-er..... >_>
*backs into a dark corner and vanishes...*


----------



## pcmanrules (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks cool, i hope they add 3d properly this time.


----------



## prowler (Apr 9, 2010)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> I'll play it


I think everyone will play it.
Even if they hate it.


----------



## Zeroneo (Apr 9, 2010)

I just hope that we'll explore more of the Sinjoh Ruins.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Both fifth generation Pokemon games are slated for fall and are built for a regular Nintendo DS. So, it looks like these wont be Nintendo 3DS launch games.


They may not be launch titles they will still probably support 3D for when the 3DS is released, hopefully we will get more details tommorow in CoroCoro


----------



## shito (Apr 9, 2010)

oh yeah!(not expecting graphics update)black/white/???


----------



## Searinox (Apr 9, 2010)

The black or white mv just had to happen. XD And I wonder what the legends are gonna be. I wanna see the black one. O.=.O


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 9, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> The male protagonist will wear goggles. The female will wear a bandana.



Phew, for a while I was worried they would just churn out the same game again rather than signifcantly moving the series forwards.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yay theve gone back to colours haha

i really hope they do a fresh start game

ALL NEW pokemans would be awsome

u can trade over the 493 but there i no way of catching them, make it more interesting

what will the 3rd installment be, Gray?

looks like they may have dropped the 3rd tho as looks like no Crystal in 3d


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh boy, even more pokémon games?
I wonder if the games are going to be in black and white too lol



			
				Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Yay theve gone back to colours haha


Black & White aren't colors


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 9, 2010)

I think this will be announced at E3 as 3DS Launch-title.  And I also think something like 3D can be really well showcased in 1-on-1 battles!!!

Version names are great


----------



## luke_c (Apr 9, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> *I think this will be announced at E3 as 3DS Launch-title.*  And I also think something like 3D can be really well showcased in 1-on-1 battles!!!
> 
> Version names are great


Go back and read the article


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 9, 2010)

These carts better be colored like the 1st gen, and support the pokewalker, otherwise people will stop using it.

BTW, Raiyu, stop being a nub, say hi to your old friends once in a while (once every two months won't kill you, man. XD)


----------



## Flame (Apr 9, 2010)

Black Gloves, Black Mask
Black Shirt, Black Pants
Black Pokemon version, Black DSi
Blue Steel, Blue Vest
He Dead, You Next



i wonder how many people know this.


----------



## frogmyster3 (Apr 9, 2010)

I reckon these are going to be just like G/S/C with Black and White releasing for DS with some 3DS capabilities (G/S on GB with GBC capabilities) and then Gray being 3DS exclusive (Crystal with GBC).


----------



## linkinworm (Apr 9, 2010)

well we knew it was coming, i hope it isnt DSi enhanced cos i refuse to buy a DSI now, that was a waist of R&D money and materials.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks cool. It probablly won't be that much different from the previous versions.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2010)

linkinworm said:
			
		

> well we knew it was coming, i hope it isnt DSi enhanced cos i refuse to buy a DSI now, that was a waist of R&D money and materials.


You wouldn't need to buy a DSi if it was "enhanced", since you could still play it on any other DS version.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 9, 2010)

It'd be awesome if they made the battles Pokemon Stadium style!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 9, 2010)

they've gotta be running out of colors by now


----------



## tajio (Apr 9, 2010)

For all people that think it's for the 3DS, it's NOT. It's for the Nintendo DS/DS Lite/Dsi and also it's backwards compatible with the 3DS. (A famous pokemon site has confirmed.)

By the way, the Japanese logo looks sweet. But why black and white? some may not like the idea. :S


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 9, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> linkinworm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ah, screw 'em!"


----------



## Daidude (Apr 9, 2010)

I've completed heartgold so can't wait to get my hands on black and white and can't wait to see new pokemon!!


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 9, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they will never stop till the franchise is _bone dead_ and has turned to dust, they will keep on milking, it's just one pokemon game after another!


----------



## linkinworm (Apr 9, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> linkinworm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes but i would be peeved if my friends(2 of em who ownt he DSI no one else does) could use a totaly awsome battle mode, or some other feature that makes the games loads better like better graphics or something because of the extra ram in the system and nintenod no supporting it on the DS lite with the ram expansion, cos thats all DSi enhanced games are. more ram rich features


----------



## tajio (Apr 9, 2010)

I just hope it's a new region 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bet it has something to do with Light and Dark. My theory is that the "light type" pokemon is going try and stop the "evil" team from using the "dark type" pokemon from causing the world into total darkness. 

It's just a quick theory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But can't wait for the screenshots once their out.


----------



## KuRensan (Apr 9, 2010)

Played pokemon already since Pokemon silver and gold when I was 5 I think. and know 10 years later there still doing well ^^ learned english from pokemon and if I never played pokemon I would never be here


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice
I'm hoping for a new region, better online play, brand new features and things to freshen the series up.


----------



## Velveteer (Apr 9, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol another pokemon game -_-...i guess they plan on making pokemon until they run out of colors...


They'll just move onto Chemical elements. They're in luck, considering element 117 was recently discovered.

That said, only one word can describe my thoughts on this...

WWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoOOOOOOOOOOOoOOOOooOOooOoOOOOOOOOOOTTTT!!!

...ahem.


----------



## Kyoton (Apr 9, 2010)

I came.

I remember Red and Blue release.
Games owned in English:
Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal, Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald, Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, Heart Gold, Soul Silver.

Japanese owned:
Yellow, Gold, Silver, Platinum.

LETS GOOO!!!! I bet the PokeWalker will still be used.


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 9, 2010)

i read somewhere (i really dont remember where, i think serebii) that they are using a region far away from kanto, johto and the like my guess is here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shikoku since they have been using separated island regions

also one thing i think will keep the game fresh is that they implement combining moves into the game mechanics just like in the anime. Like dragging your stylus or finger from one move to another to make a whole new move that has two types and its own PP, but would still take PP from the moves used to make it.

Ive been thinking bout that for a while now. What do u guys think of it?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes!!
Cant wait for 5th gen!
Logos look nice, im gonne get black version for sure when its up for pre ordered in 2011 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Black>>>>>White


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 9, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Yes!!
> Cant wait for 5th gen!
> Logos look nice, im gonne get black version for sure when its up for pre ordered in 2011
> 
> ...


Black rules. Then again white means peace. Hah.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 9, 2010)

Wasn't expecting these colours to be used till the last resort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll get black, no wait white, no black..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we'll see when these games come out


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 9, 2010)

The White version has a better logo.

Can't wait for legendaries.
They'll kick Giratina's ass.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2010)

Um...



Not much else I can say... Better names would've been appreciated.


----------



## Dangy (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 9, 2010)

can't wait to fork over more money and several months of my life.


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 9, 2010)

Black & White.. So they ditched the stones huh? Black and White seems so simplistic I think. Altough, that's a good thing. Hope there are coming some bad ass main character sprites, hopefully costumization, a great region with lovely Pokémon. And I hope they stick to the same sprites. They're charming as it is.


----------



## Juanmatron (Apr 9, 2010)

WHOA!

PD: 5 generation will be for Nintendo DS, not 3DS.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 9, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why should they stop, they still make millions of pure profit on these babies, no reason to stop then is there.
I don't blame them, I highly doubt I'm going to play a Pokemon game again after SoulSilver.


----------



## ericling (Apr 9, 2010)

OMG?!
So fast another Pokemon game??? 

Kinda excited to see the gameplay.


----------



## Raiser (Apr 9, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Keep milking that cash cow, Ninty. It seems it's all you're good for these days, as opposed to creating new, interesting games. Moooooooo.


As long as they keep making money, they're not going to give a damn about opinions like these.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 9, 2010)

more ap patch topics then


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 9, 2010)

Black & White? So they're going back to the color, huh? Might get interesting.
I'll prolly get Black. Me no liek White.


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 9, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Black & White? So they're going back to the color, huh? Might get interesting.
> I'll prolly get Black. Me no liek White.



Ima getting white IF I'm getting it I think. As white as my sneakers.


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 9, 2010)

it took like 2-3 weeks for an AP patch for the current games, im seriously looking at month and a half to 2 months to crack these... so mods, for both releases (Japan and US) let it be know that u want that much of a time period before ppl start posting AP Threads... lol

but on-topic: Ninty should have more than enough money to give these games (and the sprites in them) more than two frames of overworld animation. there better be a lot more bang if im gonna spend my buck. lol


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 9, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> These carts better be colored like the 1st gen, and support the pokewalker, otherwise people will stop using it.
> 
> BTW, Raiyu, stop being a nub, say hi to your old friends once in a while (once every two months won't kill you, man. XD)
> I refuse.
> ...


And you should wait till we get more info. Just because it says its for DS now, doesn't mean they won't add anything or make it for 3DS later. You know how Nintendo/GameFreak are.

Also, I wonder when they will offer up full DS game downloads like Sony does with PSP games.


----------



## Revolution [9] (Apr 9, 2010)

When are they going to stop? I feel like since HG / SS was a great success, they believe Black / White (names still pending?) will be as well. But my problem is... after D / P / Pt, the Pokemon just won't be as creative, and we may even see some huge similarities to older Pokemon. That's what my friends and I saw in D / P / Pt for some Pokemon. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## Langin (Apr 9, 2010)

original...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Black and white, I mean wtf? why not something else? like pokemon drugs and alchol?


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 9, 2010)

the first similarity i saw between generations was clearly butterfree and beautifly, and then with pikachu and pachirisu, theres only so many animals that they havent done


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 9, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, imagine Pokemon Pink and Pokemon Purple.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Black and White and I guess Pokemon gray is going to come out for 3DS then.


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 9, 2010)

i think im just gonna wait for the special version, gray to buy it, which will be 2012 for the us


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 9, 2010)

If they run out of colors that can start making Pokemon with letters, for example, Pokemon A, B, and C and so on until they pass Z and make a new letter that they will add to our everyday English. The possibility of new words is endless with a new letter.


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 9, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> If they run out of colors that can start making Pokemon with letters, for example, Pokemon A, B, and C and so on until they pass Z and make a new letter that they will add to our everyday English. The possibility of new words is endless with a new letter.



Lol, and when they run out of letters, the make remakes of the colours like:

Pokémon PissYellow

Pokémon ShitBrown


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 9, 2010)

So the game is gonna be displayed in Black and White and no colours.
#historic.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2010)

Pokemon Black and White should have been the names of Pokemon Red and Blue for Gameboy.


----------



## Sstew (Apr 9, 2010)

Colors = Great game 
Stones = Bad.

Hoping this means it'll be good


----------



## jaredalert9 (Apr 9, 2010)

when would pokemon end  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  its like 10 years old


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2010)

jaredalert9 said:
			
		

> when would pokemon end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never!!!!!


----------



## asdf (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 9, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

>


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2010)

Revolution [9 said:
			
		

> ]
> When are they going to stop? I feel like since HG / SS was a great success, they believe Black / White (names still pending?) will be as well. But my problem is... after D / P / Pt, the Pokemon just won't be as creative, and we may even see some huge similarities to older Pokemon. That's what my friends and I saw in D / P / Pt for some Pokemon. Just my 2 cents though.



They still haven't tackled the whole diamond mine that is Pokemon that look like genitalia. 

But yeah, they've got almost 500 Pokemon now, they've got to be running out of ideas. How many Pokemon based on foxes can we have?


----------



## murkurie (Apr 9, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> For all people that think it's for the 3DS, it's NOT. It's for the Nintendo DS/DS Lite/Dsi and also it's backwards compatible with the 3DS. (A famous pokemon site has confirmed.)
> 
> By the way, the Japanese logo looks sweet. But why black and white? some may not like the idea. :S


Wouldn't it be forwards compatible? because backwards would be gba  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just because it says DS right now doesn't mean it will only be for that. LoZTP was for the Gamecube then Nintendo delayed for the Wii, I can see them doing that again and maintain 2 versions of the same games. either way I'll still buy. Now which one to buy?


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 9, 2010)

murkurie said:
			
		

> tajio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The main site says its gonna be on the DS, and there has been no announcement that it will be delayed for the 3DS. :/


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 9, 2010)

really?! lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







simple colors, simple pokemon (like gen 1), simple plot (when has it ever been complicated tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but the only thing that will be difficult will be the gym puzzles and leaders, and league

im kinda hoping they do 2 new regions this time and just space out how ever many pokemon they were going to do for 1 and divide them


----------



## iFish (Apr 9, 2010)

did they run out of gems to use? lol Black and White is going to start some shit


----------



## Rydian (Apr 9, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> They still haven't tackled the whole diamond mine that is Pokemon that look like genitalia.


Combusken.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 9, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god!


----------



## ykhan (Apr 9, 2010)

whatever it is it all just comes down to racism


----------



## CamulaHikari (Apr 9, 2010)

I do hope they will do a grass/flying starter. Or make it at least look like something that flies xD. I mean we have had piplup and torchic... Give us a flying grass starter xD


----------



## leonssj90 (Apr 9, 2010)

What will they do when they run out of colors and gems for pokemon games? Maybe they will start with fruits?????? Pokemon Bananna and Orange


----------



## omatic (Apr 9, 2010)

leonssj90 said:
			
		

> What will they do when they run out of colors and gems for pokemon games? Maybe they will start with fruits?????? Pokemon Bananna and Orange



That won't happen for another few millennia, as there are at least 16 million colors to choose from, and each of those will probably have at least one newer-gen remake.


----------



## s3k7i0n8 (Apr 9, 2010)

Pokemon games seemingly are named after there exclusive legendaries (with the exception of red blue green and yellow) diamond- dialga, pearl - palkia emerald - rayquaza just to name a few so maybe the legendaries are light and dark types just a thought


----------



## Rydian (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyways, whoever posted that link to the pokemon that had the bug eeveelution and the grass/dragon starter and stuff, those are "fakemon", a fan collaboration, and have existed since last year.


----------



## soulfire (Apr 9, 2010)

leonssj90 said:
			
		

> What will they do when they run out of colors and gems for pokemon games? Maybe they will start with fruits?????? Pokemon Bananna and Orange



i lol'd so hard on that one XD


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 9, 2010)

Lame, uninspired names. Black and white?
They're moving back to basic colours. It's for the DS as Nintendo said.


----------



## KaitoTheRamenBan (Apr 9, 2010)

Why I'm going Pokemon Black

POKEMON! BURAKKU


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 9, 2010)

maybe they'll change the names to something else while keeping the Black and White in the names.
Just plain B/W is gonna be troublesome


----------



## soulfire (Apr 9, 2010)

KaitoTheRamenBandit said:
			
		

> Why I'm going Pokemon Black
> 
> POKEMON! BURAKKU



wtf was that :|

the bug rangers ?


----------



## Depravo (Apr 9, 2010)

The special edition version of this generation is going to be called Pokemon Asian.


----------



## KaitoTheRamenBan (Apr 9, 2010)

soulfire said:
			
		

> KaitoTheRamenBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the 90s being awesome


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 9, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> The special edition version of this generation is going to be called Pokemon Asian.


----------



## KaitoTheRamenBan (Apr 9, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> The special edition version of this generation is going to be called Pokemon Asian.



Or Pokemon Yellow... oh wait


----------



## CyrusBlue (Apr 9, 2010)

soulfire said:
			
		

> KaitoTheRamenBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I swear to everything I love. 

You better be trolling.


----------



## KaitoTheRamenBan (Apr 9, 2010)

Talking to me or talking to him? because judging from Phirrip, you're talking to him XD


----------



## soulfire (Apr 9, 2010)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> soulfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wahaha i don't know him and i am not trolling XD


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 10, 2010)

@Raiyu Rude. XD



			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> But yeah, they've got almost 500 Pokemon now, they've got to be running out of ideas. How many Pokemon based on foxes can we have?
> How many of them are now, aside from the obvious 5th gen pair? XD
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd 

-
IMO, (Black)Team Rocket, and (White)Team Galactic could/should be the main focus in 5th gen; like, not only did they return to their former glory, but they're expanding/at it again(?), hell, even having them team up and take over the region/world would make the game harder/longer, what we chose to do would affect the outcome(KOTOR, lol), go after Team Rocket, Galactic might try something, or move ahead with a plan if you've focused on one team too often, or not kept them in check as much as you could.  And that's something most of us want, something that remains challenging, even past the main story arc. The teams all die off about halfway through the game, never to be seen again; kind of killed the fun of going after them in the first place. 



Spoiler



And I know this is offtopic, but you should listen to some music or something to pass the time(again), I know there has to be better out there, but this is what I found first http://forums.khinsider.com/video-games/14...tral-album.html and then http://pokeremixstudio.floatzel.net/Pokemon%20Remixes/


Hopefully, people will either keep this thread funny, like with Rydian's post, maybe share some better music than I. XD
ohcrap, sun's coming up soon, I'd better hide!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 10, 2010)

it will be hard to make it better than hgss


----------



## CyrusBlue (Apr 10, 2010)

soulfire said:
			
		

> CyrusBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you need to leave.


----------



## Kinqdra (Apr 10, 2010)

You guys are all racist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'l get both


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 10, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said anything about me hating the series? Sure, the Pokemon games are alright, but I'm getting tired of the lack of new and interesting titles out there.


----------



## Hiz_95 (Apr 10, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> For all people that think it's for the 3DS, it's NOT. It's for the Nintendo DS/DS Lite/Dsi and also it's *backwards compatible *with the 3DS. (A famous pokemon site has confirmed.)
> 
> By the way, the Japanese logo looks sweet. But why black and white? some may not like the idea. :S


Wait... the 3DS came out before the DS/DSl/DSi?


----------



## basher11 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hiz_95 said:
			
		

> Wait... the 3DS came out before the DS/DSl/DSi?



are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 10, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Hiz_95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That IS what backwards compatibility means


----------



## basher11 (Apr 10, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he said it came out BEFORE.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 10, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> he said it came out BEFORE.


He said that because someone else said it in a wrong way
And he IS kidding if you can't tell


----------



## basher11 (Apr 10, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 can't you tell I'M kidding?


----------



## JackDeeEss (Apr 10, 2010)

It's the internet, we can't tell the tone of your voice to check for Sarcasm.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 10, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> can't you tell I'M kidding?


Nope


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 10, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> It's the internet, we can't tell the tone of your voice to check for Sarcasm.


Sometimes I can.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Apr 10, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> JackDeeEss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, your magic.


----------



## iYoshi- (Apr 11, 2010)

http://serebii.net/blackwhite/pics.shtml

Pre release pics looking pretty slick


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 14, 2010)

they seem to be making opposites very carefully... i wonder what next dual colors will be used later...i can't seem to think of anything but definitely a game they have to make more graphically varied and with even more monsters


----------

